# Just finished NICE 10pt



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent detail and beautiful mount man!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice deer mount and deer,i like the garage pictures best,the white garage door is good contrast showing how nice those horns are.thanks for showing it!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Tall ten, beauty!


----------



## joshdg09 (Dec 31, 2012)

my God that's gorgeous ! u are a true artist sir !


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bowhunttx81 (Feb 17, 2012)

Great looking work!!!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great looking mount!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking buck and mount nice work .


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Best deer mount I've ever seen. Awesome work


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice work. I love the look of the eyes, it looks pretty life like.


----------



## matchgrade (Jun 18, 2014)

You did well.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking work they should be happy with it for sure.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Amazing mount


----------

